# My budget DIY theater (dedicated room this time around)



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

dradius said:


> If instead of forward firing I keep the sonos like they are and make them fire down, I can put them behind the screen on the corners. But I'm not sure how much this will take away from them with the huge DIY screen in front of part of them. I can leave a 6" or so gap at the bottom of the screen and the floor, so some of the bass could escape through there. I'm also looking at cheap AT screen options. Hmmm....


My suggestion would be to make the screen a little smaller, stand the Sonos upright and move your screen wall out far enough to allow for corner bass traps with the Sonos in front of them..
Also with a smaller screen, you would then have a larger gap at the bottom..

Edit.. The other thing is having your screen right up to the ceiling is not a good idea..
You will get a lot of reflection off the ceiling, unless the front part of the ceiling is covered in a light absorbing black material..even black paint won't be enough..


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

The dimensions of your screen dont conform to any of the standard aspect ratios ... if you want to go 120" wide ( not diagonal ) then a 16:9 screen would be 68" high

You did not mention what you were doing for seating as well ... if you plan to do 2 rows of seats then you will have to consider how tall the screen is so that the people in the back row can see over those in the front row ... some more information here will allow us to help with screen sizing and riser height

EDIT ... you could also go with a 2.35:1 scope screen 120 X 51 ( 91 X 51 in 16:9 format ) ... that would give you room to drop the screen off the ceiling a bit and let the back row see the screen as well

Use a AT fabric like phifer sheerweave ( very inexpensive ) and you can put all the speakers behind for a nice clean look


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never heard of the "dog coffin" before  ... how would it stack up against one of the 720P projectors available today in the $500 to $700 price range ?


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

if you're looking at DIY AT material - I'm sure you've already checked but I'd highly recommend Seymour. Chris is very helpful and great to work with. I opted for one of his fixed frames but considered DIY for a while and he was really helpful.


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

There are lots of things that I would DIY ... ... my whole basement so far is DIY ... but for the few hundred dollars for a 720P projector that I can hang from the ceiling  

I dont have to say I DIY *everything* in my theatre :gulp:

Glad you have the skills to make it work ... show us some screenshots of the image on that beast


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the XD material (in fact, I bought a fixed frame... considered DIY but opted for the Seymour screen (very glad I did - it's awesome)). I've been very pleased. I've had a few people to view it and the weave is excellent. Very transparent audio but has no issue with the video. Nice bright image. Not much can be done though if cost is an issue...

I'd be hesitant to put anything behind a non-transparent material. It might work, but I think you'd lose some of the clarity and punch. I'd really work to make it AT if possible.

Not sure what the Infinity speakers cost... but I'd seriously consider some of the internet only manufacturers. The bang for the buck is huge... and most offer 30 day policies. I opted for Emotiva and have been extremely (understatement) pleased - but I bet you'd get the same (outstanding performance with lower costs) with any of them (Axiom, SVS, HSU). You can't see them in person before you buy... but that is the only negative. You might be able to ask in one of their forums if there are any local owners so you can see it... I know I've demo'd mine already for interested buyers  (and they both bought!)

< edit: just checked pricing on the infinity speakers... if they are good - that's a steal ($200 a pair!). Infinity used to have a good name but I haven't checked out any of their current stuff >


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I just found your thread Dradius. Good stuff. I'm working on a room right now too, but it's slow going. I'm busy and finances are tight right now. GL with things.

How about some pics of this monster projector? What is it like a commercial unit from a theater or something? I don't know much about prj's yet, I just have a crummy Toshiba TDP-S8 720P that I got for $300 on closeout.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Agreed... I see you purchased the same sub I have (elemental Designs A5-350). Great sub! Great customer service too!


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice .. I built one of those off of Lumenlab .. I ended up throwing it away because it was very bulky.. I have some pics of my build on lumenlab under the user PC_GUY .. I used a white matte fuex finish paint on sheet rock and it really looked good .. My bulb was 400 watts and that sucker would heat a room really quick... Nice jOB


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a new unused Pro Reflector from Lumenlab. It's yours for the price of shipping. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

dradius said:


> The Infinities get a lot of praise for bang for the buck though, and after hearing them I am sold. However, they run a couple hundred bucks each, not per pair. (please correct me if you know somewhere selling them for $200 a pair )


http://austin.craigslist.org/ele/1392638505.html :wave:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

`


----------

